# beta-blocker that can be taken with SSRI (Prozac, Luvox)



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I used to take propranolol, but I believe I was on Zoloft at the time. Since then I have been on Cymbalta, Prozac, and Luvox. I've been wanting to try beta blockers again for anxiety, but drugs.com interaction checker says there are interactions between propranolol and Cymbalta, Prozac, and Luvox.

Would it be safe to combine propranolol with prozac? I don't remember if I have tried taking propranolol with prozac or cymbalta in the past. Drugs.com interaction checker says "use of beta-blockers that are primarily eliminated by the kidney such as atenolol, acebutolol, betaxolol, carteolol, and nadolol may be considered." Which one of these, if any, would be the best choice, or is propranolol the 'gold standard' of beta blockers for anxiety?


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone? Is it safe to take propranolol with Prozac or should I be asking my doctor about a beta blocker that is eliminated via kidneys? If so, which one would be a good alternative to propranolol?

I've been reading about drug interactions between prozac and propranolol, but I've also been reading on forums where a lot of other people take prozac with propranolol with no problems.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

This is why I was wondering:
http://www.drugs.com/drug-interactions/inderal-la-with-prozac-1956-1267-1115-648.html?professional=1

I never had problems taking propranolol with zoloft and I believe I also took propranolol with cymbalta.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

you want to add an additional medication to the five you are already taking? 

also, how is the clonidine working for you? or, rather, what are you taking it for?


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

The clonidine is for kratom withdrawals because I was going to try quitting kratom. I've been having some very strange urinary problems for a couple months. I had to stop taking Luvox because it was giving me palpitations and panic attacks. Strangely, after 3 days of being off of Luvox my urine is clear today. That's the first time in probably 2 months that my urine has looked normal. I am really wondering if Luvox has been causing this urinary problem. I went to the doctor about it and the urinalysis and blood test came back normal.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

wouldn't a higher dose of clonidine theoretically help? i think i'd try that before adding another medication to that cocktail.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

I got prescribed propranolol and fluoxetine (and didn't die) but I wasn't taking any other drugs.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I didn't make it too long on the clonidine, about 1 day before I started back with kratom. .1mg 2x a day just isn't enough.

Problem with kratom is it's something I've found that almost completely eliminates my axillary hyperhidrosis. I am completely obsessed with sweating without kratom. Aside from withdrawals, it's very hard for me to give up something that really works for sweating. Opiates work to an extent. Anticholinergics work a little bit but the side effects are intolerable. So don't want to give up kratom but I know I probably should. So I am obsessed with sweating again and desperate to find a medication.

I don't understand why kratom works so well but nothing else I've tried so far comes close in comparison. I've had a hyperhidrosis problem since around 2004, and kratom has spared me much stress and obsession for about 5 years now. I'm f'd without it.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

These are questions you should ask a doctor and/or pharmacist and not an internet forum.


----------



## Dextro (Aug 6, 2012)

bazinga said:


> The clonidine is for kratom withdrawals because I was going to try quitting kratom. I've been having some very strange urinary problems for a couple months. I had to stop taking Luvox because it was giving me palpitations and panic attacks. Strangely, after 3 days of being off of Luvox my urine is clear today. That's the first time in probably 2 months that my urine has looked normal. I am really wondering if Luvox has been causing this urinary problem. I went to the doctor about it and the urinalysis and blood test came back normal.


I remember those bali kratom days...


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Bali used to be the king, but too much nausea. Red Vein indo and Misty Malay are great. I buy misty malay because it's affordable. $103 a month to not have to worry about sweating is a good investment for me. Without it I am obsessive about sweating and a mess. I've been trying for years to find a medication to help with the sweating. Something else has got to work since kratom works so well. Opiates work pretty well too.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

maybe it's the addiction in me, but I am sticking to kratom a while longer. im waiting to see if my urinary problems clear up after discontinuing luvox. I've been having some problems with luvox. Since I am sticking to kratom for a while longer, I have more clonidine to spare which should allow me to increase the dose when I decide to quit kratom. I was only prescribed 60 .1mg for 1 month.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

I was prescribed propranalol with Prozac. I beleive its common.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you. I didn't think it would be uncommon. I am finding a lot of site forums and such that have users who are prescribed both prozac and propranolol. I can't remember if I took prozac with propranolol. I just remember taking propranolol with zoloft.


----------



## Dextro (Aug 6, 2012)

bazinga said:


> Bali used to be the king, but too much nausea. Red Vein indo and Misty Malay are great. I buy misty malay because it's affordable. $103 a month to not have to worry about sweating is a good investment for me. Without it I am obsessive about sweating and a mess. I've been trying for years to find a medication to help with the sweating. Something else has got to work since kratom works so well. Opiates work pretty well too.


I make a tea out of it, 5 grams dried leaves. Works almost as good as hydrocodone. I only got nausea once when I didn't weigh out the leaves, had to throw up and felt like **** for the rest of the day. With the right dosage I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm afraid that my urinary problems are caused by kratom. Quitting luvox did not stop my urinary problems, however I am no longer having palpitations and panic attacks on a daily basis.

Spring break is next week which is a good time for me to quit kratom. It's been a good 5 years but it's time to stop. I have plenty of clonidine so hopefully I can weather through it. Not too worried about withdrawals, but I am going to become obsessed and depressed about sweating again. This is why I am interested in trying beta-blockers again. I'll give clonidine a shot first.


----------

